# Pentile Screen?



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm seeing reports from both sides saying it is or isn't pentile does anyone know for sure which it is?


----------



## knok (Oct 3, 2011)

it is pentile but not as bad as the bionics pentile


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

It is pentile but it's super amoled. Motorola has bad displays because of the LCD panel, not the pentile. Galaxy s was pentile, but super amoled. Nobody said that screen was crap.

Don't worry about this one.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

It looks beautiful. You just have to see for yourself.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

I got mine this morning and so far i am enjoying the screen alot.


----------



## POQbum (Oct 14, 2011)

Saw it at the store, it is pentile. Not super crisp but not bad, better than bionic but worse than any HTC phone and iPhone for sure.

Something that's easy to get use to, if it doesn't bug you then it doesn't matter- and honestly it doesn't really bug me. What DOES bug me is the battery that's trapped inside the phone.


----------



## youngpettyboi (Jul 2, 2011)

Played with it at the store yesterday, its definately a gorgeous screen. It IS pentile. But 1000x better than the Bionic pentile screen. Its something u have to see for yourself.


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

I saw it at the store. I don't notice the Pentile at all. Compared to the Bionic next to it, the screen is incredible! I also looked at the Rezound. I wasn't impressed. I'm just waiting for the Nexus and then I'm buying the replacement for my DX.


----------

